# What gloves do you use?



## RTowner (Nov 23, 2021)

Had a great time fishing yesterday, other than my hands going numb. I’d like to get a good pair of gloves/mittens. Any recommendations?


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

I personally need to make sure my cuffs are not to tight. Seems my hands get cold if they are. 
I like waterproof light gloves


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

I always wear a pair of wool fingerless gloves. You should be able to find them on line.
Then I have a large pair of mittens (striker, I think) that are big enough to slip on and off quickly over the fingerless gloves.
I wear the mitten on my rod hand a lot more than free hand. It’s inside my bibs, either by my chest or a leg, unzipped a bit.
When my hand gets real cold, I’ll warm it up by places it down my neck , on my bare shoulder.
It helps if you can store your mitts inside your suit somehow to keep them warm


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

No glove no love


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

I like my Clam Ice Armor gloves best but it depends on the situation of course.


----------



## two_trac (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Old pair of brown Jersey gloves with the red liners. Slips on and off easy, Got a pair of goretex mittens if I need em.


----------



## FivesFull (Jan 29, 2017)

I got ice armor agility gloves. They are pricey but have goat skin leather and are 100% waterproof. I’ll skim holes with them. They have a great liner that doesn’t come out when you rip them off. You can also do a decent amount in them. I can’t bait hooks but I can unhook fish that aren’t on a treble and I can cast with them when open water fishing. Clam has a great 5 year warranty also but after a few years it’s not looking like I’ll need that.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

One good thing about wool is they dry really fast. Cotton will never dry as you wear them.
I've tried grabbing fish that had come unhooked in the hole and got my whole hand wet. Just wring the water out and shake them a few times and put it back on. And it'll dry in no time


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

Dagen said:


> View attachment 809822
> 
> View attachment 809821
> 
> View attachment 809820


Can't vouch for their other stuff since it's out of my budget, but they do make some kick ass gloves.


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

jimbo said:


> One good thing about wool is they dry really fast. Cotton will never dry as you wear them.
> I've tried grabbing fish that had come unhooked in the hole and got my whole hand wet. Just wring the water out and shake them a few times and put it back on. And it'll dry in no time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Fingerless wool with the mitten pullover part is the way to go. Really warm and even warm when wet but they dry fast. The pair I have I actually found along the riverbank steelheading over a decade ago and I love them things.


----------



## D-Rock (Aug 27, 2020)

Another vote for the wool fingerless gloves and a nice mitten for when the hands get cold.


----------



## Michigander Outdoors (Sep 30, 2018)

RTowner said:


> Had a great time fishing yesterday, other than my hands going numb. I’d like to get a good pair of gloves/mittens. Any recommendations?


Drake EST Refuge gloves work well for duck hunting and ice fishing.


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

Mittens l. I use clam ice armor extreme, relatively cheap and do the job in all weather. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Michigander Outdoors said:


> Drake EST Refuge gloves work well for duck hunting and ice fishing.


They make some nice gloves.


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

I love my old-school leather choppers. I actually prefer no gloves at all, other than to warm my hands back up after having to dip them in the hole or something... so choppers win out, as they go on and off easy, and warm quickly.


----------



## Milbo (Jan 5, 2011)

Most of the time I wear wool fingerless gloves. When it gets really cold I like my striker ice mittens, pretty much waterproof and not at all bulky.


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

very thin wool gloves for light work, chopper lambs wool mittens for walking and moving, none when actually fishing


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

I keep a box of "cheap" nitrile gloves in the shanty and a few extra in my pocket. This allows me to keep dexterity and my hands dry. Then I use oversized mittens that slide on/off easily. Many options nowadays. All of the companies making hardwater suits have gloves that go with their ensemble striker clam ect... From what I have seen they are all decent.


----------



## edgeman700 (Feb 8, 2015)

No cold fingers for this guy! Heated is the only way...
















Sent from my moto g stylus 5G using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## iceman10 (Jun 24, 2006)

edgeman700 said:


> No cold fingers for this guy! Heated is the only way...
> View attachment 810834
> View attachment 810835
> 
> ...


How long does battery last in those dudes & can they handle getting wet ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

brown jersey gloves with the finger tips cut off for actively fishing, short neoprene gloves for hole drilling, mittens that fit over a liner glove for the walk or really cold days outside the shanty. One of those chemical hand warmers in a pocket or a muff goes a long way too.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Been using the wool gloves from FishMonkey for the past two years. Bought the boys their own this year because I always ended up with no gloves by about 9:00am. They have a leather palm that keeps the water off your hands when un-hooking fish. They are $24 a pair just about everywhere. I wear Striker gloves on the way out and while setting up, believe I paid about $50 for that pair, which are really warm and waterproof.


----------



## edgeman700 (Feb 8, 2015)

iceman10 said:


> How long does battery last in those dudes & can they handle getting wet ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I get about 2hrs on low. I never leave them turned on long. Warm hands and shut off. I do get them wet and they are still working. Decent for the $. 

Sent from my moto g stylus 5G using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

Like I said before, fingerless wool gloves and if needed, a pair of big mitts. If my fingers end up freezing because I had to retie or something, I shove my hand down my neck onto my bare shoulder. That warms it right up


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

None. Jiggin raps always snag em.


----------

